# sleepn under the stars



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

I am drunk as balls, at the homies pad, then me and my squatter buddy gunna go hop the fence into one of our old squat spots that got rolled by pigs previously, i figure no one gunna check it out tonight. we got sum sleeping bags and thanks to a lack of sobriety will not hav to wrestle wi inner demons as we attempt to reach the land of slumber. i just wanted to write this because i like this forum and i want everyone to know that they are beatiful and that i love them. sleeping under the stars is orgasmic when ur not shivering frum jack frosts assault


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome!! Love you too brahhhh lol. Stay out of jail, and boozed. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## wetcat (Aug 5, 2012)

Love you too man. Isn't it crazy to think though that some of those stars aren't even stars anymore.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2012)

I remember lying on my back while on the porch of an IM heading through the mountains. With every turn, the sky would slowly shift, giving me a different view while the flange squeal would come and go, seemingly tied to what was happening in the sky. It's simple pleasures like this that keep me coming back for more. If it means I'm easily amused, so be it.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it meens that you have an appreceation and respect for the beautiful things that are really meaningful and eternal.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahhhhhh asleep in the arms of Mother Nature! It feels right because that's the way it was intended to be. Just like travelin'...natural born nomads, hunter/gathers.
Mother Nature often rewards those living in accordance to the law, a super-natural relationship with her.


----------



## ped (Aug 6, 2012)

I love a good clear moonless night out in the middle of nowhere. So dark the summer milky way casts shadows and you can't make out constellations because of all the stars. I carry deep space photography equipment with me and sell the prints. It's great fun.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 6, 2012)

That sounds awesome.


----------



## Kamil (Aug 7, 2012)

deep space photography, fucken rad


----------

